

Ask HN: Why duckduckgo API only search for Techcrunch? - chanux

Duckduckgo API replies with an empty page every search string I tried other than "techcrunch", their example on api page [http://duckduckgo.com/api.html].<p>http://duckduckgo.com/?q=hackernews&#38;o=x
======
noodle
"hackernews" doesn't work. "hacker news" returns stuff. most searches i tried
return things.

[http://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker%20news&o=x](http://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker%20news&o=x)

